# Exhaust and intake?



## 7T4MULA (Nov 21, 2004)

I am thinking about getting a R33 or R34. Now I would love to make it sound like my 400CI Firebird, but I know that cannot happen lol. But what company makes a good muffler, or exhaust system, that I could install on the R33 / R34 I am getting that would give it a VERY deep sound? Like, Muscle car deep? I dont want something that sounds deep, then turns into a ricer type exhaust like my friends Prelude does. 

So any suggestions on what exhaust I should start to order? If I order it tonight, would it fit on both a R33 and R34 or should I wait tell I get the car or deicde on the model then order it? and what intake manifold and CAI or Intake set up should I get? Cash is not really an option. Will go up to $1,000 for exhaust, and $600 on intake.


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

The only time that you could make it sound like a muscle car is at idle. There is no way to change the RB sounds at 8000 rpm. You should wait until you actually get a car as R33 and R34 are different systems. There are so many brands of exhausts out there, you best bet is to go see a few cars and listen to them. Then you will know what you like.

For intakes, the Apexi is one of the nicer ones out there.

As for actually buying an R34, keep dreaming about it for a while. There is no legal way to get one at the moment. There are about 10 in the USA and all are close to 100k price. Look at the motorex website and see.


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

Yah get a G35 like everyone else....so, the only Skylines that can be bought are 32's and 33's? I didnt know that.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

man...you really need to look around. It's hard for me to believe someone is this clueless on the skyline......


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i suggest getting a clue first would help you out on this car, you know actually buy it first, fine out its just a 6 cylinder and here it before askin dumb questions like how do i make it sound like a muscle car.. you have a 400 big block in that firebird, i have a 79 TA with the same motor and you would be crazy to think you could get it to sound anywhere close to the same... RESEARCH first, then you won't look like an idiot


----------



## icydude (Nov 24, 2004)

If your not worried about emmisions i woudl get a HKS twin pipe system that runs the entire length of the car so you have no turbulance compared to a piped that starts as two and goes into one.


----------

